# Ford 460 EFI  - Loud Annoying Noise



## jversagejr (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 1995 E350 with a 460 EFI and there is a loud noise coming from the outside air intake hose after the air cleaner. It doesn't happen when you first start it up but once the engine is warm and it is under acceleration the noise will start. Even once you slow down or stop the noise will continue until you punch the gas pedal and it will stop. The noise sounds like a loud fan or a plane taking off. I have asked several people and no one can figure out what it is. 

Has anyone experienced this or know what's causing it? Is it something I need to worry about? 

Thanks


----------



## rockofages (Oct 10, 2007)

Re: Ford 460 EFI  - Loud Annoying Noise

well though i don;t have any RV experience, this sounds JUST LIKE my old car.....it sounds exactly like a plane about to take off. Guess what it is????  the ball bearings! I promise you. the mechanic fixed it and said it would happen again someday and it did after about a year or so. Do RV's have ball bearings? around the wheels? well I BET that is it.
good luck.
Helen


----------



## Kirk (Oct 11, 2007)

Re: Ford 460 EFI  - Loud Annoying Noise

Wheel bearings would not make noise unless the vehicle was moving. His noise continues after he stops. Could it be a fan noise? The fan clutch might be sticking to keep the fan turning all of the time. How long have you owned the RV and has it always done this?


----------



## manofberry1956 (Jan 1, 2008)

Re: Ford 460 EFI  - Loud Annoying Noise

could be the pollution pump


----------

